# '12 elite answer price range



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm looking at getting an elite answer 2012 off my friend. He takes good care of his equipment. What would you think is a good price for bow, drop away rest and stabilizer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

